# مجموعة صور للبابا كيرلس ومار مينا



## النهيسى (9 يوليو 2011)

*






**





































*























​


----------



## النهيسى (9 يوليو 2011)

*
















































*























*


**



**




**




*















​ *
مقوله بخط يد البابا*



إضغط على هذا الشريط هنا لعرض الصورة بكامل حجمها .

​

​


----------



## ^_^mirna (9 يوليو 2011)

حلوووووووووووووووووووووين جداااااااااا
ربنا يبارك حضرتك​


----------



## النهيسى (9 يوليو 2011)

*مديح القديس مار مينا بخط يد قداسه البابا
*








































































































*من تجميـعى*
​


----------



## soso a (12 يوليو 2011)

جميل يا استاذ 

مجهود راائع 

الرب يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (13 يوليو 2011)

وااااااااااو
ميرسي كتييييييير استاذي الغالي
صاحب الصور يكون معاك ويحميك
​


----------

